# All Slavic languages: verbs of movement



## jazyk

Do Southern Slavic languages have a plethora of verbs of movement, as found in Russian, Czech and Polish, to quote a few, to express a specific movement or a general one, etc.? I'll give some examples to illustrate (I'll use Russian since many Slavs here are acquainted with it). I would appreciate if you could translate these sentences into your language.

Я часто хожу в школу пешком.
Ceгодня я иду в школу пешком.

Я часто езжу в школу на машине.
Ceгодня я еду в школу на машине.

Я часто летаю в Европу Люфтганзой.
Сегодня я лечу в Европу Аэрофлотом.

My question arises from the observation that Macedonian, as far as I have studied, doesn't make a distinction between these pairs of verbs.


----------



## echo chamber

Hmm...what do you mean by saying "specific movement"? 
OK, let`s say you refer the examples below
My Russian is not that brilliant, so I`ll give you a rough translation:
-Јас *одам* на училиште пешки/со автомобил/со велосипед итн.
(I *go* to school on foot/by car/by bike, etc.)
-Јас често *летам/одам/патувам* низ Европа со Луфтханза.
(I often *fly/go/travel* through Europe with Lufthansa.)

I apologize for not giving the most precise translation, but I hope this is what you are asking for.

I suppose you are asking about verbs ov movement, like synonims with the verb "go"(verbs expressing movement, but also a direction). If that`s so, then I can tell you that macedonians in 99% of the cases use the verb "odi"(to go). 
Ex. Одам на училиште, одам со автомобил, одам со авион(I go to school, I go by car, I go by plane) etc.
I still don`t know what kind of verbs of movement you refer to, so maybe you can give more examples

Greetings


----------



## Athaulf

jazyk said:


> Do Southern Slavic languages have a plethora of verbs of movement, as found in Russian, Czech and Polish, to quote a few, to express a specific movement or a general one, etc.? I'll give some examples to illustrate (I'll use Russian since many Slavs here are acquainted with it). I would appreciate if you could translate these sentences into your language.
> 
> Я часто хожу в школу пешком.
> Ceгодня я иду в школу пешком.
> 
> Я часто езжу в школу на машине.
> Ceгодня я еду в школу на машине.
> 
> Я часто летаю в Европу Люфтганзой.
> Сегодня я лечу в Европу Аэрофлотом.
> 
> My question arises from the observation that Macedonian, as far as I have studied, doesn't make a distinction between these pairs of verbs.



In Croatian (and Serbian etc.), these progressive/iterative distinctions for verbs of motion have been completely lost. Even the distinction  between _идти_/_ходить_ and _ехать_/_ездить_ has been lost. The verb _ići _(cognate of _идти_) nowadays subsumes most of the meanings of all these verbs, and cognates of the other three have changed their meanings or disappeared.
_
Я часто *хожу* в школу пешком. = (Ja) često *idem* u školu pješke.
Ceгодня я *иду* в школу пешком. = (Ja) danas *idem* u školu pješke.
Я часто *езжу* в школу на машине. = (Ja) često *idem* u školu automobilom.
Ceгодня я *еду* в школу на машине. = (Ja) danas *idem* u školu automobilom.
Я часто *летаю* в Европу Люфтганзой. = (Ja) često *letim *u Europu Lufthansom.
Сегодня я *лечу* в Европу Аэрофлотом. = (Ja) danas *letim* u Europu Lufthansom.



_


----------



## sokol

*In Slovenian,* theoretically the distinction between iterative (hoditi) and non-iterative (iti) verb should have been retained at least according to my Slovenian teacher who was very insistent about the difference between the two since in German (the native tongue of all students in my class) this distinction does not exist (or is expressed through other means).

However, I cannot be sure if it is only 'school Slovenian' where the distinction is kept alive or if the same applies for everyday colloquial Slovenian too.


----------



## klokan2000

_Don't know if you need also slovak language but here you are:_

_Я часто *хожу* в школу пешком. = (Ja) často *chodím *do školy pešo.
Ceгодня я *иду* в школу пешком. = (Ja) dnes *idem* do školy pešo.
Я часто *езжу* в школу на машине. = (Ja) často *chodím *do školy autom.
Ceгодня я *еду* в школу на машине. = (Ja) dnes *idem* do školy autom.
Я часто *летаю* в Европу __Люфтганзой. = (Ja) často *lietam *do Európy Lufthansou.
Сегодня я *лечу* в Европу Аэрофлотом. = __(Ja) dnes *letím* do Európy Lufthansou._


----------



## Dero

For Czech it stands like this._

Я часто *хожу* в школу пешком. = (Já) často *chodím *do školy pěšky.
Ceгодня я *иду* в школу пешком. = (Já) dnes *jdu *do školy pěšky.
Я часто *езжу* в школу на машине. = (Já) často *jezdím *do školy autem.
Ceгодня я *еду* в школу на машине. = (Já) dnes *jedu *do školy autem.
Я часто *летаю* в Европу Люфтганзой. = (Já) často *létám *do Evropy Lufthansou.
Сегодня я *лечу* в Европу Аэрофлотом. = (Já) dnes *letím *do Evropy Aeroflotem._


----------



## Garin

In Czech, in order to describe that you are doing it frequently/often/regularly, you can use:

Do školy _*chodívám*_ pěšky.
Do školy _*jezdívám*_ autem.
Do Evropy *létávám* Lufthansou.

Using this, you don't need to add "často" (often), it's already included in the verb's form.


----------



## Medusa_allo_specchio

Hi,
Unfortunately I don't speak any Slavic language other than Bulgarian.
What I can say about iterative / non-iterative verbs is (actually not that much ) that in modern Bulgarian such distinction is *not made in present tense*, anyway this comes in my mind:
 
Често *ходя* на училище пеша. / I often go to school walking.
Сега *отивам* на училище с колело. / I am now going to school by bicycle.

But no distinction occurs here:
Обикновено _*пътувам*_ до Варна с автобус. / I usually travel to Varna by bus.
Сега *пътувам* до Варна със самолет. / I am now travelling to Varna by airplane.

If anyone knows something else, I will appreciate!

Another issue is the terminative aspect: in Bulgarian we have separate verbs for denoting an action that is simply being performed and an action that is terminated, e.g.: отивам/отида (both meaning "to go"); сядам/седна (both "to sit down").
Sorry for this useless screed


----------

